# Hey! Dancing With The Stars Season 12



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, how is it that I am the first poster about his season?
We have an ok group after all.
What are you all thinking?
Gertie


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first time I have watched the whole show. I have to say I was drawn in by Kirstie, I thought if she has the guts to get up there and shake her substantial behind (and i say that with admiration, not to be mean) then the least I can do is watch. However, I was pretty blown away by Ralph Macchio! I did not see that coming! He was really good.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I was rooting for Kirstie.  I'd like to see her win because she's gotten so much criticism because of her weight problems.  It's pretty courageous of her to get out and dance in front of everyone who's made an issue of her weight.  I like Macchia also.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Macchio & Kirstie were both pleaant surprises, but the one who blew me away was Hines Ward from the Pittsburgh Steelers! He was excellent. And my old crush Chris Jericho of the WWF (luv) did better than I expected too. Should be a fun season.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm not familiar with several of the stars this time, which surprises me since I usually at least know OF most of the stars. I recorded the show on my DVR because I didn't get home in time to watch, so am headed into my living room in a minute to watch. I'm hoping that Kirstie does well, and that people will at least give her credit for putting herself out there. She's already lost 60 lbs., so maybe the dancing will help her lose more. (I'm always battling my weight, and can sympathize with anyone with a weight problem.)

I'll be interested to see Ralph Macchio dance. I'd have never recognized him had I just seen him onscreen without being named. I know who Hines Ward is, of course, because I'm a huge NFL fan. The rest are new faces to me. I, for one, will miss seeing Derek on DWTS. I was hoping that Julianne would be back this season, but that didn't happen. Maybe she'll be back sometime.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the party. I was deep into writing and forgot to turn it on until 9:30. 

I was looking forward to Ralph Macchio and Romeo but I missed them both. 

Unless Lacey can whip her partner into shape, I think he's going to be the first voted off. I doubt if he can pull off the Jive.

Kirstie on the other hand, was fantastic. Maks was great with her. I hope she has a shot.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Having never seen Wendy Williams before tonight, I don't know what to think. (Actually, she reminds me of a cross between Ru Paul and Queen Latifah.) I don't think she's going to be a favorite of mine, but you never know. (I am secretly rooting for Kirstie Alley since she's my age, fights her wt. like I do, and is someone I've always liked.) I'm waiting anxiously to watch Kirstie and Maks, as I have a feeling they'll be a fun couple. (She'll probably drive Maks crazy, which should be a hoot!)


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

for anyone that did not see it tonight, they are repeating on saturday night. i don't remember what time it's going to be on though. i thought it was a good first week overall.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crca56 said:


> for anyone that did not see it tonight, they are repeating on saturday night. i don't remember what time it's going to be on though. i thought it was a good first week overall.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

*Look down for SPOILERS 




 Ralph Maccio did so well. I was so proud of him. He looked so inelegant and awkward during the rehearsal, but I was super impressed with his performance. Kirstie Alley surprised me. And I had no idea that woman was 60. Not sure who will go home though. Carrie-Ann is right about Bow Wow though. Testosterone was oozing in that dance. lol Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindi_LeeJm said:


> *Look down for SPOILERS
> 
> Ralph Maccio did so well. I was so proud of him. He looked so inelegant and awkward during the rehearsal, but I was super impressed with his performance. Kirstie Alley surprised me. And I had no idea that woman was 60. Not sure who will go home though. Carrie-Ann is right about Bow Wow though. Testosterone was oozing in that dance. lol Can't wait for the next episode.


Bow Wow? I thought it was Lil Romeo, or are they the same person?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ralph Maccio & Kirstie Alley both were a huge and delightful surprise!  Wendy Williams was a nervous train wreck, (she reminded me of Bristol) if she continues she will need to get her nerves under control.  I don't know all the names of the rest, the Disney star, the model, the football player, Romeo and Kendra were OK and should last a while.  Sugar Ray was so/so, Chris Jerico needs to move more and dance, my daughter said that he looked like a pole that Cheryl Burke (I think she is his partner) danced around, I agree.  The radio announcer, yuck he was a mess.  I can't think of anyone else so if there was anymore they didn't make much of an impression.

I look forward to seeing how Ralph and Kirstie do, I hope they go a long way.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My takes (for whatever they are worth):

I loved Ralph Macchio and Kirstie Alley!

The radio announcer was awful, and I didn't think that Wendy Williams was much better. Kendra drove me crazy because she was not nearly as good as she thought she would be. (I'm not a fan of arrogance, for the most part.) I thought Hines Ward was good, and the Disney star was cute and graceful. I also thought that Petra Nemkova was pretty good. I don't know how she can dance after the injuries that she sustained as a result of the tsunami. Her story is so touching that I hope she stays in for awhile. (I remember hearing about her after the tsunami, when her fiance was swept away by the wave, never to be seen again. She deserves some credit for making it through such a tough time.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstie so wants it.  She will look great by the end; just watch.  I hope so; as she has struggled for so long.  Her face is still beautiful.  I think she is the audience favorite as well.  Ralph did well also.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> Kirstie so wants it. She will look great by the end; just watch. I hope so; as she has struggled for so long. Her face is still beautiful. I think she is the audience favorite as well. Ralph did well also.


I agree with you, sjc. She's really had her ups and downs over the years. I loved her in movies like "Summer School" (with Mark Harmon  ) and on Cheers. I love her self-deprecating humor. She and Maks have great chemistry, and they should be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't excited by the lineup and thought this may be the year that DWTS loses me - but I enjoyed last night.  It was an interesting group and I will be looking forward to how the dynamics work.  Loved, loved, Kirstie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I agree with you, sjc. She's really had her ups and downs over the years. I loved her in movies like "Summer School" (with Mark Harmon  ) and on Cheers. I love her self-deprecating humor. She and Maks have great chemistry, and they should be a lot of fun to watch.


You hit the nail on the head about their chemistry. It's like they brought out the best in each other. I went in intending to root for Ralph Macchio (haven't seen his dance yet), but Kirstie totally won me over.

I'm watching the clips now. Petra was pretty decent and I think she'll improve.

I was disappointed in Romeo. As much as I love watching Chelsie dance, she did 90% of the work and he did maybe 10 or 12 steps as far as I could see.

Back to the clips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watched The Karate Kid. If this wasn't the first week, there are some things I could criticize, but he really did very well. I lik that he did a little solo dancing and he was great.

Glee is on tonight so I don't know if I'll be able to watch any more of the clips.


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, good, I'm not alone in not really knowing who anyone is except for Kristie and Ralph.  I watched sort of bemused and wondering -- who is that?  Though I have to say that I am hoping for the wrestler guy to hang around for awhile.  He doesn't have to win. Just not go home too soon. 

marie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

What was on Ralph's head last night?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

what was on brookes dress. it looked like she was an off duty waitress with her tray strapped to her just in case someone wanted a drink.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

"What was on Ralph Macchio's head?"
It looked like a rug.
He might have been better to have left it at home.

Hmmm - the wrestler I did not know,
I don't watch enough football to have heard of the footballer.
The disney kid was cute but I have no prior knowledge of her.
the radio guy was a mystery to me.
I have never heard of Romeo other than that he was Master P's son.
Kendra was one of the three blond .....s who Hefner financed in a tv show.
Wendy I have seen on ads for her show.
Ralph we all know.
Kirstie was in cheers, of course and was a whole lot better than I thought she would be.
Petra will have trouble dancing. If I remember correctly, she was stuck in a tree for more than a day during the Thailand tsunami and her pelvis was broken either in four places or four times.  Hard to heal well from that.
And Sugar Ray Leonard has been a wonderful example since his Olympic days.  A great athlete.
So I knew something about around half of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What was on Ralph's head last night?


Not a lot of hair, that's for sure.



crca56 said:


> what was on brookes dress. it looked like she was an off duty waitress with her tray strapped to her just in case someone wanted a drink.


That was pretty weird. Did you notice at the Oscars a lot of the women wore that thing on the bodice? I would have been tempted to drop the icky canapes down the thing at the after parties.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not a lot of hair, that's for sure.


It was faux hair. Not good faux hair.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I must add:  I think Sugar Ray is one of the most polished looking of the men.  His dancing needs improving; but he looks great at 55.

Finally; Ralph:  Why don't some men just go natural and accept the baldness; it's so much more attractive than some of the tacky hairpieces.  Most of them look ridiculous.  Just go with it.  

We have a client who wore a hairpiece for years.  His last visit; gone.  I told him he looked so much better...He said that's all he's heard from everyone.  He said he would have done it years ago had he known.  I guess it's a pride/vanity thing.  GUYS:  HEAR THIS...MOST OF YOU LOOK BETTER BALD.  

We won't even mention the comb-over...I think Donald Trump should cut his short and spike it. A little gel works wonders.


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

I caught this one last night too. Of course it was across Being Human. Just wanted to see Ralph Macchio - he was actually decent. The helmet he had on his head was distracting though. 
Good to know I'm not the only one who didn't know a whole lot of the contestants. Just Kirstie Alley, Ralph and I knew who Chris Jericho was because I used to watch wrestling and he was (is?) in a metal band Fozzy. 
I'll watch the next ep. too, for now.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I LIKE the idea of going two weeks before losing anyone.
It lets us enjoy getting to know all the contestants.
And it gives them a break - after all they have been practicing and it is good that they get to perform twice before going home.

Anyone not like the rule?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the rule, Geoff. It gives everyone a chance to improve.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I LIKE the idea of going two weeks before losing anyone.
> It lets us enjoy getting to know all the contestants.
> And it gives them a break - after all they have been practicing and it is good that they get to perform twice before going home.
> 
> Anyone not like the rule?


I like the rule, but I thought that Tom and Brooke were urging people to call in for their favorite stars in order to keep them from being sent home last week. Guess I'll have to listen more carefully next time.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

MarieDees said:


> I have to say that I am hoping for the wrestler guy to hang around for awhile. He doesn't have to win. Just not go home too soon.


Yeah, that! 

And I miss Derek horribly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with Geoff:  It give you more of a feel for their character.  I thought Wendy Williams was going to be a bitchy type diva and she was quite the opposite. I felt bad when she cried. 

I miss Derek.  Period.  He was the whole show.  His choreography was phenomenal.  

Kirsty tries so hard; she really wants it.  I guarantee she will drop some serious weight by show's end.  She is still very pretty.  She can move for a larger woman.  Big can be beautiful.  Though she needs to bite her tongue; before she lets something bleep out.  She's very vocal.

Ralph; still has that baby face.  But let's keep in mind he's pushing 50 and has some 25+ years on some of the contestants.

I can't take the commercials...THANK GOD for DVR!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed Sugar Ray. Got back too late from GS's TKD class. 

The quickstep isn't easy especially for the second week. I thought Kendra did okay with it. I agree that Chelsea's jive wasn't a jive but that's on Mark, not Chelsea.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I was unhappy the minute that I saw the clown makeup.
They could have had a great dance.

Chris and Cheryl just did well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I was unhappy the minute that I saw the clown makeup.
> They could have had a great dance.
> 
> Chris and Cheryl just did well.


And the doors. You just had to know Len wasn't going to like it. And if Carrie Ann didn't like it, too, then there was definitely a problem.

I think Chris and Cheryl did very well.

Glad Brooke got rid of that growth on her hip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know. I think Dmitry was holding back for Petra. She did better than I thought.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope Petra lasts for a while - she just seems like a nice person.
As much as I think Dimitri has a great upper body, it was good to see him keep his shirt on.
And Brooke's dress was nice tonight - after all we are supposed to be looking at the contestants, right?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I hope Petra lasts for a while - she just seems like a nice person.


Especially after everything she's been through.



> As much as I think Dimitri has a great upper body, it was good to see him keep his shirt on.


I've been watching Dmitry dance for several years and I'm so used to him without a shirt, he looks weird with one on. 



> And Brooke's dress was nice tonight - after all we are supposed to be looking at the contestants, right?


Right, and she's so much better than whatshername.

Kirstie did pretty well, but I think it looked like Maks was hauling her around the floor a couple of times.

Now for Mike who I'm pretty sure is going to be the first to go. I'll miss Lacey.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While he was not good, at least he improved.
"what Len said".

And if Kirstie can build up her stamina, she will do better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> While he was not good, at least he improved.
> "what Len said".


He's just so pigeon-toed, it's hard for him.



> And if Kirstie can build up her stamina, she will do better.


Agreed.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Romeo does nothing for me.
Too bad because Chelsea is one of my favorites.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Romeo does nothing for me.
> Too bad because Chelsea is one of my favorites.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Agreed again. I really expected a lot more out of him. Chelsie is great. I think she'll stick around a lot longer this season than she did last season. Romeo is good enough to last awhile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wendy did okay. Better than last week.

Chris and Cheryl are my favorites so far tonight. But nobody has really impressed me. I think the judges scores show they're feeling the same way even though they're gushing all over the place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruno was right. I saw Ralph lose his timing twice. Still, I thought he did better than 7's. Should have been 8's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good end to the show tonight. Kym always brings out the best in her partners.

I wish they'd go back to showing the leaderboard.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really liked Hines and Kim's dance.
Didn't think Ralph deserved to be at the top.
I am enjoying this season even without Derek and his sister.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm still watching the show, but have to say that I thought Chris and Cheryl were very good, and I absolutely love Kirstie and Maks. She's working her butt off (literally), and their chemistry is fantastic. I don't remember the last time that I saw Maks having so much fun with his partner. I admire Kirstie tremendously, probably, in part, because I have fought my weight for years, as has she. We're the same age, too. Wish I could move like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm still watching the show, but have to say that I thought Chris and Cheryl were very good, and I absolutely love Kirstie and Maks. She's working her butt off (literally), and their chemistry is fantastic. I don't remember the last time that I saw Maks having so much fun with his partner. I admire Kirstie tremendously, probably, in part, because I have fought my weight for years, as has she. We're the same age, too. Wish I could move like that.


I definitely agree about Maks. You could see it from the first dance last week. He was relaxed and having fun yet didn't lose technique at all.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm rooting for Kirstie. She looks great and she can actually dance. Not a pity vote. She's fun to watch.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JFHilborne said:


> I'm rooting for Kirstie. She looks great and she can actually dance. Not a pity vote. She's fun to watch.


Absolutely! She's so darned funny. I still love her comment last week when she said something along the lines of "If Maks told me to haul a**, it would take 2 trips."

Ralph was OK, but I'm really afraid that his hairpiece will fall off.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I bet we agree that the right person went home last night.
But who will be the next one?
Any expectations?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wendy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I bet we agree that the right person went home last night.
> But who will be the next one?
> Any expectations?


I don't think Lacey or Mike were surprised, either.

Wendy might be next. I think she showed some improvement over last time, but she's really going to have to step it up. Petra is another one who could be on the chopping block. I thought Dmitry was really off this week. But then I've seen even Mark and Tony and Cheryl have off nights.

I just realized I haven't seen Sugar Ray dance yet. I know how I missed him last week, but I have no idea how I missed him this week.

The other two athletes, Chris and Hines, are very good and both could give Ralph and Kirstie a run for their money.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

I think Wendy's on the bubble for going home. She's very intense and stiff and seems uncomfortable when she dances..

I am really surprised at how good Ralph is. Chris J is good, but I'm an old wrestling fan and knew how light on his feet he actually is, so I figured he'd do okay.  Another surprise, Kirstie. She definately brings it, and what's more, she looks like she's really enjoying herself. Max is a great partner for her, he doesn't cut any slack but he's very good. Pining for the loss of Derek, I love watching him dance!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think Wendy's in line to go soon (or at least I hope so.)  I simply love Kirstie and Maks' chemistry. I got a kick out of the behind-the-scenes film that was shown on Wed. night when Maks told her to let him know the next time she was going to kiss him so that he could participate, too. What a hoot! I don't remember seeing him as relaxed with any partner as he is with Kirstie. (Of course, the show is in its 12th season, so maybe I'm forgetting about some of his other partners.) It's really fun watching them having such a good time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're all right about Maks. He is relaxed with Kirstie and I've never seen him that way before. He's always been the bad boy and now he's having fun. It shows in his dancing, too.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I simply love Kirstie and Maks' chemistry. I got a kick out of the behind-the-scenes film that was shown on Wed. night when Maks told her to let him know the next time she was going to kiss him so that he could participate, too. What a hoot! I don't remember seeing him as relaxed with any partner as he is with Kirstie. (Of course, the show is in its 12th season, so maybe I'm forgetting about some of his other partners.) It's really fun watching them having such a good time.


Totally agree. They make it so fun to watch. I love Kirstie and her attitude and the way she pokes fun at herself. I also think Wendy is off next, or should be.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We're all right about Maks. He is relaxed with Kirstie and I've never seen him that way before. He's always been the bad boy and now he's having fun. It shows in his dancing, too.


I hope Maks and Kirstie make it to the finals (and win!). I'll be watching as long as they're on. They're just so darned much fun to watch! (Could be that I'm getting my vicarious thrills. Ya think?) I'm just proud of Kirstie because, as I said earlier, she's my age and has struggled with her weight, as have (and do) I. I love that Maks doesn't seem to be bothered at all by her weight, laughs at her self-deprecating humor, and encourages her to be the best she can be at any particular time. They put a smile on my face when I think about them. Other dancers on the show? What other dancers?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Spoiler alert about Maks and Kirstie tonight (in the event that the "spoiler" banner on here didn't alert you enough):


Spoiler



I think they are absolutely wonderful together, and the chemistry between them was even better tonight than before! The way they recovered (or at least picked up and went on) after Maks' fall was unbelievable!


 I've always thought that Maks was hot, but I like him even better after seeing how he treats Kirstie. (Those of us who are "plus-size" have to stick together.)


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I like how she's embarrassed to do an "emotional" dance, and she's an actress. Love her. They're like naughty high-schoolers together.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Kristie Rocks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JFHilborne said:


> I like how she's embarrassed to do an "emotional" dance, and she's an actress. Love her. They're like naughty high-schoolers together.


That's exactly it! They're just so much fun, flirty, and ornery. Love 'em!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JFHilborne said:


> I like how she's embarrassed to do an "emotional" dance, and she's an actress. Love her. They're like naughty high-schoolers together.


I thought it was really funny when she said that


Spoiler



she couldn't be sexy in front of people.....unless she'd had a beer.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> I like how she's embarrassed to do an "emotional" dance, and she's an actress. Love her. They're like naughty high-schoolers together.


that's a great way to describe them. I have fun watching them, and I think she's able to handle Maks and dish it back which contributes to the chemistry. I wasn't crazy about Maks in previous seasons, but he's definately winning me over with the way he treats Kirstie and showing this side of him. She may be plus sized, but she wears some amazing gowns, and wears them well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> that's a great way to describe them. I have fun watching them, and I think she's able to handle Maks and dish it back which contributes to the chemistry. I wasn't crazy about Maks in previous seasons, but he's definately winning me over with the way he treats Kirstie and showing this side of him. She may be plus sized, but she wears some amazing gowns, and wears them well!


That's how I feel about Maks, too. It floored me that he was so humble last night after his fall. I missed Kirstie's scores. Can anyone fill me in?

Petra really pulled it off last night, so I'm thinking Wendy will be going home. Romeo still doesn't impress me. I thought both Ralph and Chris were better than they gave them credit for. I thought Hines wasn't as good as last week or as good as they gave him credit for.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was a huge fan of Ralph Macchio back in the 80's.  I had a giant poster of him on my wall. Major crush!! I probably saw Karate Kid  at least 4 times when it came out in the theatre.  When I found out he was going to be on the show I screamed.  My kids were trying to figure out what was going on with me?! I have several friends from high school and we are all very excited about it.  We were worried that he would be bad and then shockingly he was awesome!! I am also 100% on board with Kirstie Alley too.  I hope that it's a Kirstie/Macchio final two!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's how I feel about Maks, too. It floored me that he was so humble last night after his fall. I missed Kirstie's scores. Can anyone fill me in?
> 
> Petra really pulled it off last night, so I'm thinking Wendy will be going home. Romeo still doesn't impress me. I thought both Ralph and Chris were better than they gave them credit for. I thought Hines wasn't as good as last week or as good as they gave him credit for.


I recorded the show last night, as I didn't get home until it was nearly over. Of course, I had to fast forward through it to get to Maks and Kirstie. I haven't seen the other dancers yet (other than Ralph, and I thought his dance was really sweet), but am looking forward to catching up. I think Petra is amazing, especially since her pelvis was broken in 4 (?) places when the tsunami hit Indonesia in 2004. She seems genuinely sweet, and is quite graceful.

I, too, hope that it's a Ralph/Kirstie finale, and I hope Kirstie wins.  As for Maks' humility last night, I was really surprised and touched by it. In the past, he's seemed to be pretty self-assured (I'm probably being kind), without a lot of connection to his partner. He's totally different this time, and it's great to see the softer side of him (and the playful one, as well). I loved his birthday greeting to his dad, too, last night.

Oh, and I thought it was great when he left Kirstie standing there talking to Brooke as he went in search of some ice. Did you notice how quickly Tony and Cheryl ran after him? I'm a huge fan of camaraderie, and they showed it in spades last night. (I thought that Maks and Kirstie might have fallen intentionally at first because the song and inspiration were about overcoming adversity. When they got up, Kirstie was gracious and appeared unruffled, but then I could tell that Maks was really in pain. Talk about "the show must go on.....")


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought that the night was entertaining.
Wendy and Tony were less than I had hoped for - she might be next off.
Chelsea Kane and Mark were fun - I like her a lot, even though she has no hips (really folks).  But Mark is screwing up her chances with his off-kilter choreo.
Chris Jerico and Cheryl were good - yes not as good as he was last week but this is one of the best teams this season.
Kendra and Louis - I don't think she has enough talent to go to the end.
Romeo and Chelsie - He has to learn to use his feet.  I don't think he is going all the way either.
Hines and Kym - I would bet that Hines will go to the semis and maybe the finals.
Petra and Dimitri - I like them but not enough talent here.
Sugar Ray and Anna - I expected Ray to have more footwork and love Anna.  Again I don't think they are going to the finals.
Ralph and Karina - I think the fans will vote for Ralph if he doesn't screw up too badly.  I don't think Ralph's body can bend the right ways for him to dance well but everyone loves him.
And Kirstie has become everyone's favorite.  She will have to get hurt or just fail not to make the finals.  And I think she has been dancing so well that she SHOULD make the finals.

Just sayin......


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

geoffthomas, totally agree with your assessment, you are spot on. IMHO  This year is more entertaining that I initially thought it would be, I am really surprised.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Hines and Kim are through to next week.
And Sugar Ray and Anna.
And Romeo and Chelsea.

Hmmmmm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's got to be Wendy going home. I doubt if she has a big enough fanbase to save her.


----------



## AshaAde (Apr 4, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> I like how she's embarrassed to do an "emotional" dance, and she's an actress. Love her. They're like naughty high-schoolers together.


This exactly!



Spoiler



Wendy and her partner went home


 - I can't say that I'm surprised but I'm glad they were good sports about it and had fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

After the first week everyone else is kinda neat.....so someone that is at least mildly entertaining will go home each week.
Better than seeing someone you really like go home because someone that has a big fanbase gets to stay.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok a nice show but haven't seen anything that excites me yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Agreed. Nothing outstanding, although I did enjoy Chelsie's Paso very much. Romeo was decent.

Who danced first. I missed it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Mark Ballas is doing a bad job this season.
Very entertaining - enjoy it ........ but
He is not providing the dance that he is assigned to do.
I agree with Len.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think Mark Ballas is doing a bad job this season.
> Very entertaining - enjoy it ........ but
> He is not providing the dance that he is assigned to do.
> I agree with Len.


I watched the opening of the dance and said, "Len's not going to like it, Mark!" He should know better by now. I really thought he was going to say, "all this mucking about on the floor," but he disappointed me. 

Of course, Hedwig's Theme made the dance for me and I liked Mark's wizard hat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris and Cheryl were pretty good.

And I am loving Hines and Kim.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Chris and Cheryl were pretty good.
> 
> And I am loving Hines and Kim.


Yes to both. And I thought Ralph was really good, too. I think Kirstie is running out of steam.

I hope it's bye-bye Kendra.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I can get behind that.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes to both. And I thought Ralph was really good, too. I think Kirstie is running out of steam.
> 
> I hope it's bye-bye Kendra.


I haven't watched it yet, but I hope that Kirstie's not running out of steam. She'll surely rebound. (Going to go watch in a minute.)
I'm all for Kendra leaving, by the way. I thought she was incredibly rude to Louie last week when she said things about having to close her eyes to imagine her husband so that she could forget that she was dancing with Louie. She also said something about Louie being the complete opposite of her husband (Hank?). Louie seems like a nice guy, so I have a feeling that the remark was a real slap in the face to Louie. Bottom line: I think Kendra's about as classless as they come. (Well, I can think of someone from a couple of seasons ago who has 8 kids who might have less class.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but I hope that Kirstie's not running out of steam. She'll surely rebound. (Going to go watch in a minute.)
> I'm all for Kendra leaving, by the way. I thought she was incredibly rude to Louie last week when she said things about having to close her eyes to imagine her husband so that she could forget that she was dancing with Louie. She also said something about Louie being the complete opposite of her husband (Hank?). Louie seems like a nice guy, so I have a feeling that the remark was a real slap in the face to Louie. Bottom line: I think Kendra's about as classless as they come. (Well, I can think of someone from a couple of seasons ago who has 8 kids who might have less class.)


I don't think I'm spoiling anything when I say she mouthed off to the judges.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think I'm spoiling anything when I say she mouthed off to the judges.


Surprise, surprise. Bet they didn't like that. Am off to watch.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Hedwig's theme was nice, but the dance? Man, too distracting. 

I was surprised, I thought Chris Jherico did well but he was mid road w/scores, or so it seemed.

Agree, Kristie is running out of steam but she and Maks are still fun to watch.

I really liked Sugar Ray and Anna last night. I found myself totally engaged in the dance performance and sad when it was over. It was really entertaining and spirited. Others were good, but no one swept me away (so to speak!) like they did.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Hedwig's theme was nice, but the dance? Man, too distracting.
> 
> I was surprised, I thought Chris Jherico did well but he was mid road w/scores, or so it seemed.
> 
> ...


Maks said that Kirstie has a hip injury, so maybe she'll get her "steam" back when it's healed. I hope so. They're still great fun to watch.


Spoiler



I had to laugh when she asked, "Who loses their shoe while dancing?" I couldn't help but think of Cinderella. Of course, she was running down the stairs to the carriage, and was in a bit of a hurry when hers came off, but those are mere details.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I loved Mark and Chelsea's dance.  It was perfect to "Harry Potter" music and he did incorporate the waltz steps.  I think that Kendra is a pain in the ***.  She cannot be gracious and take in constructive criticism.  She has to try to have the LAST word.  I am pleased to see that most of them are getting better each week.
I would miss the interaction between Kirstie and Maks if they were eliminated.  Surely, they will have a dance where no mishaps will occur!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I loved Mark and Chelsea's dance. It was perfect to "Harry Potter" music and he did incorporate the waltz steps. I think that Kendra is a pain in the ***. She cannot be gracious and take in constructive criticism. She has to try to have the LAST word. I am pleased to see that most of them are getting better each week.
> I would miss the interaction between Kirstie and Maks if they were eliminated. Surely, they will have a dance where no mishaps will occur!


I think Kirstie has enough of a following to keep her around for a while. I'm just not sure her body can take it.

If Kendra was at least a decent dancer, but she dances like she has sh*t up her nose.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so Hines and Ralph are going on.
I really don't think that Chelsea and Mark are REALLY in trouble.

Nice to see Louis and Karina dancing - Jennifer Hudson sings real good - but the "plastic" dress is ugly.

On we go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so Hines and Ralph are going on.
> I really don't think that Chelsea and Mark are REALLY in trouble.
> 
> Nice to see Louis and Karina dancing - Jennifer Hudson sings real good - but the "plastic" dress is ugly.
> ...


I'm watching Deadliest Catch season premier. Please keep me updated on DWTS? Thanks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so Hines and Ralph are going on.
> I really don't think that Chelsea and Mark are REALLY in trouble.
> 
> Nice to see Louis and Karina dancing - Jennifer Hudson sings real good - but the "plastic" dress is ugly.
> ...


Ya think? Come on don't we all love plastic dresses?...After all that poor girl has been through; I'll give her this one fashion faux pas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So who's off?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Noooo, not Sugar Ray and Anna! They were so sweet last night.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not enough of the "voting" public knows who Sugar Ray Leonard is, I guess.
Kendra is more reflective (and known to) a particular demographic, I guess.
Too sad.
But Sugar Ray would have gone home in the next couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I loved watching Hines and Kim. He has such personality. 

I'm not crazy about Chelsea and Mark. I think they're too over the top. 

I'd like to see Kirstie stay a little longer. These last weeks have been rough and she needs some good karma flowing down on her. 

Kendra can go. I like Louie, but she has no class


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kendra can go. I like Louie, but she has no class


You're not kidding! Not a good working relationship between Kendra and Louis going forward -- due to Kendra. Besides, she just can't dance. She looks stiff and uncomfortable (though not as bad as Kate G).


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm enjoying this season more than I thought I would. I was sad to see Sugar Ray go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> You're not kidding! Not a good working relationship between Kendra and Louis going forward -- due to Kendra. Besides, she just can't dance. She looks stiff and uncomfortable (though not as bad as Kate G).


The only nice thing I can say about Kendra is she doesn't have Kate's lead feet.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only nice thing I can say about Kendra is she doesn't have Kate's lead feet.


I'm finding Kendra's lack of class to be really off-putting. Although Kate had a pathetic attitude, she wasn't nearly as rude to Tony (I think he was her partner) as Kendra is to Louis. The body language between Louis and Kendra says it all. I think he has tried to be supportive, but she's pushed him to the limit several times.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> You're not kidding! Not a good working relationship between Kendra and Louis going forward -- due to Kendra. Besides, she just can't dance. She looks stiff and uncomfortable (though not as bad as Kate G).


YES! You are both so right!

I was shocked at her poor attitude as well. Louis deserves a better partner.

I am so bummed about Sugar Ray. But I was happy Jericho and Kirstie stayed. I think right now I like those two best. But who knows, darning's a wild game. It's very unpredictable.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kendra is a spoiled child.  Problem is; she is young and doesn't know a thing about refinement.  Maybe Hugh Hefner should hire her an etiquette tutor.  She just doesn't have any class.  Then again; I'm not a fan of people who pose nude, which to me falls into the same category. JMHO.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I still think Kendra should go home tonight! They really played her up and even tried to explain her rude and childish behavior on last weeks show. I also think last nights crass comment didn't put her in a better place either. (


Spoiler



her time of the month comment


). Also was interesting they put her in the spotlight with the 1000th dance, I thought she was supposed to do a foxtrot, looked more like a polka to me. Just MHO.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also find it hard to say something nice about Kendra.......so I will say nothing.

Ralph and Karina started it out and was better than I thought he would be.
Hines and Kim were very good again.
Chelsea and Mark danced nicely.
Kirstie continues to provide her fans with respectable work, and Maks is behaving himself.
Chris and Cheryl were better than last week.
Petra and Dimitri were pretty.
Romeo and Chelsea also improved, IMO.

So who do I think will go home?

I hope it is Kendra.
I think it will be Kendra.
But I think Petra is in danger and so is Kirstie (performance-wise).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I still think Kendra should go home tonight! They really played her up and even tried to explain her rude and childish behavior on last weeks show. I also think last nights crass comment didn't put her in a better place either. (
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Don't ask me. I'm still trying to recover from a bare chested Maks in leather pants.









Agreed. Kendra not only doesn't have any class. She's absolutely crass. I agree about the dance, too. I think it was all a put up job for the 1,000th dance.

I missed Ralph. I don't get home on Mondays until 8:10pm. Romeo still isn't as good as I think he should be. Petra was too nervous. Hines and Chris were both very good. Chelsea did well but I don't think she does as good as the judges say she does. It seems like they're just pumping up the cute bubbly blond. I'm not sure about Kirstie. Did she dance?


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like Hines and Kim's dress was ... WOW! Of course, she has a figure to die for.
I totally disagree with the judges on Ralph's dance. I thought he did great. They were really down on him.
Kirstie doesn't look good to me at all and Kendra needs to listen to the judges for corrective advice. 
One of these "K's" need to go.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup, I agree. Kendra was dancing anything but the fox-trot. I'm not sure why the judges didn't call her on it. Maybe it's bad form to insult somebody who is wearing a flag. Maybe they just didn't want to risk another drama trauma.

I thought Hines was kind of stiff and clumsy and I really think that the judges were dazzled and blinded by Kim's fringe and ducttape flying flash.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

IN brief:

loved Chris & Cheryl, as I always do 
Kirstie has lost some weight! yay her!
And was it just me or did the vocalists all sound awful last night? Wonder if their monitors weren't working, or what? (it couldn't have been just that though, as a couple of them just sounded like bad voices doing bad vocal arrangements. wtf?)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the arrangements weren't very good, but those weren't very good songs to begin with, patriotic or not. Kirstie is looking pretty good! Some good dancing last night all around, I thought. Who should go home? Kendra. Though I feel kinda sorry for her; I know a lot of girls like her.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

My choice to go: Kendra.  I love Chelsea, Chris, Hines and Ralph.  Petra is so sweet that I hate to see her go.  And, Kirsti has spunk but whoever selected her outfit last night should be shot.  She looked horrible.  And, I have felt in the past that she was lovely in her costumes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> My choice to go: Kendra. I love Chelsea, Chris, Hines and Ralph. Petra is so sweet that I hate to see her go. And, Kirsti has spunk but whoever selected her outfit last night should be shot. She looked horrible. And, I have felt in the past that she was lovely in her costumes.


Absolutely. Her other costumes didn't make her look fat because they were elegant (Can you spell that, Kendra?).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kendra gets a ten for proving that:  Money can't buy class.  She has none.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

As a lifelong Steelers fan I have no choice --- *GO HINES!!!*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So what is it going to take to send Kendra home?
Do you and I have to get it together and actually vote?
What is wrong with the rest of America?

so Petra goes home - and Dimitri with her.
too bad because she is nice to look at and was trying hard.
But she would not have made it to the finals, so she is just leaving early.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So what is it going to take to send Kendra home?
> Do you and I have to get it together and actually vote?
> What is wrong with the rest of America?
> 
> ...


I was surprised that she left, especially when Kendra's still there. I have to say that I really admire Petra. The fact that she survived the tsunami in which her fiance was swept out to sea (and her pelvis was broken in 4 place, I think), speaks volumes for her character. She seems to be really sweet, and I will be watching her career. As for Kendra's "career," I'll NOT be watching it.

I still am sticking with Kirstie, and I think she'll continue to improve as she has some more accident-free weeks and continues to drop the pounds. (I've said before that I'm her age and have fought my weight for years, so I truly admire her for putting it all on the line. She knew that there'd be critics and people making fun of her, yet she still decided to go for it. I know that I wouldn't be able to do that, even if an opportunity for anything remotely resembling what she is doing presented itself. She's my hero, of sorts.)


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I was so disappointed that Petra was sent home. I thought she danced so elegantly and was improving each week. 

On the other hand, we have Kendra, who in my opinion, sounds like a person who has been very spoiled and can't seem to take constructive criticism. Surely, she will be the next one to bite the dust.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Maks said that Kirstie has a hip injury, so maybe she'll get her "steam" back when it's healed. I hope so. They're still great fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cindy, I LOVE THIS! Cinderella! Brilliant! Kirstie is an underdog in a way, like Cinderella.

The bit with John Travolta was fun. But Maks's whole thing about sex sticks dipping and the way Kirstie looked at him, like he had six heads, was great. I could not stop laughing!!!!!! And when she imitated his pose I lost it!

I was really glad they didn't get cut yesterday.

And here's an odd bit: Chris Jericho introduced Mark to his current girlfriend, Pia (I think) from American Idol. So while he may not have 'musicality' he's got mad matchmaking skills!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Cindy, I LOVE THIS! Cinderella! Brilliant! Kirstie is an underdog in a way, like Cinderella.
> 
> The bit with John Travolta was fun. But Maks's whole thing about sex sticks dipping and the way Kirstie looked at him, like he had six heads, was great. I could not stop laughing!!!!!! And when she imitated his pose I lost it!
> 
> ...


In my original comment about Cinderella, I forgot to allude to the fact that Prince Charming (sex on a stick Maks) rescued her.  I, too, loved the doctor of dance bit. I follow Kirstie and Maks on Twitter, and it's a hoot to read their tweets. Today, they're in NYC, and Kirstie tweeted this: "I LOVE it here!!!!! I LOVE M... I love walking the streets of NYC with a bonafide SEX STICK!!!! ...Hehe"

She just tweeted that "Look...I'm not the one who christened M a sex stick...it was self inflicted and in a moment of acting silly..I TOLD u guys he's funny!" Wow..Hot and funny (and one he** of a dancer). Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I read it correctly? Did Kendra go home last night?     So what came out of her mouth when she got the news? 

I thought Ralph did a great job on Monday. Too bad about the mishap, but nice save. I went ahead and voted for them. 

Can anyone choose a dance this season that was really spectacular? I can't off hand. Nothing has really impressed me. It seems like Monday they all stayed safe. 

Chelsea will probably end up in the finals but I just can't warm up to her.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did I read it correctly? Did Kendra go home last night?    So what came out of her mouth when she got the news?
> 
> I thought Ralph did a great job on Monday. Too bad about the mishap, but nice save. I went ahead and voted for them.
> 
> ...


No.


Spoiler



Chris Jericho


 went home. I figure the longer that Kendra stays around (well, another week at least), the longer Kirstie will be there. (I really want to see Kirstie and Maks in the finals. They put a smile on my face every week, even when they've had setbacks. Have I said that Kirstie's my yardstick for us 60-year-olds who constantly fight out weight? Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but I find her to be really inspirational. Of course, it doesn't hurt that Maks is really hot and treats Kirstie with a lot of love and respect.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was sorry to see Chris go but, like Petra, he was not going to be in the finals anyway.
So Ralph dodged the "your partner fell" bullet.
Kendra shimmyed "what God didn't give her" for all the public to enjoy.
Romeo pretty much did a good job.
Chelsie was cute.
Hines danced well, I thought.
Kirstie (out of breath as usual) did a neat job.

so on to next week.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I was sorry to see Chris go but, like Petra, he was not going to be in the finals anyway.
> So Ralph dodged the "your partner fell" bullet.
> Kendra shimmyed "what God didn't give her" for all the public to enjoy.
> Romeo pretty much did a good job.
> ...


At least Kendra finally found a dance that let her do the only thing (dance related, anyway) that she knows how to do. The only thing missing was the pole.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes Kendra is still there (sigh), maybe she'll go next week?  I think that the best dance so far this year was the Harry Potter dance that Chelsea & Mark did, great costumes, fun routine and danced well.  I don't think that anyone has deserved to get a 10 this year even though we have 2 that have been given by CarrieAnn.  I agree with geoffthomas on his comments about the dances.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree; Chelsea and Mark's Harry Potter dance was the best this year.  Since Derek left, I think that Mark is the most innovative choreographer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> At least Kendra finally found a dance that let her do the only thing (dance related, anyway) that she knows how to do. The only thing missing was the pole.


<snicker>

I was watching Apolo Anton Ono dancing with Julianne today. What memorable dances! I'm not seeing anything this season that I can't wait to see again.

I'm sorry to see Chris go before Kendra. I enjoyed him as a dancer and a person.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree about Mark, and Lacey gets into innovative territory. They're my faves, those two, Mark among the boys now that Derek's gone (I love D because he's a huge hambone), Lacey among the girls. Note that Mark, Lacey and Derek are also most likely to get dinged for it, especially by Len, but I enjoy their pushing the envelope.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I vote Kendra off. I'm tired of her airing her women's problems on national TV. I find her icky and a tad disgusting to listen to.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

People, people, people!  This thread was on page 5!  I don't watch the show, but I depend on you kindleboard fans to keep me apprised so I can have a semi-intelligent conversation with my sister on Tuesday afternoons when she wants to talk about what happened "last night".   What was available from you all this morning?  Nothing, nada, sigh...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It was fun, as usual. I'm hoping that Kirstie and Maks win the whole thing, so I'm not an impartial viewer. That said, the teams were very good, and all of the dancers did well. (Kirstie's footwork in her jive wasn't as good as the judges would have liked, but her performance as such was great fun.) If the very best dancers make it to the finals (mechanics only), I think it will be Romeo and Chelsea. If performance, progress, and dancing all figure into it, I think Kirstie will make it. Who knows? The only one that I definitely want to see leave is Kendra because she's very annoying.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Kirstie is looking FABULOUS. I can't believe how well. My predictions for the finals: Kirstie, Chelsea and Hines, Hines to take it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Kirstie is looking FABULOUS. I can't believe how well. My predictions for the finals: Kirstie, Chelsea and Hines, Hines to take it.


Hines is looking good. (I forgot about him.) I'm really proud of Kirstie and how far she's come. She puts herself out there, expects great things from herself, and works her butt off. (I've always thought she was great.) I'm the same age that she is, and have battled my wt. for years, so I can really identify with her struggles. She's such an inspiration.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Kirstie is looking FABULOUS. I can't believe how well. My predictions for the finals: Kirstie, Chelsea and Hines, Hines to take it.


A agree with this - based on performance and "public" voting.

This is the way it should go.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey the wicked witch is gone.

Now let's get on with the quality competition.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually cheered out loud!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I actually cheered out loud!!


Me too...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey nice dancing tonight.
Kirsty has definitely lost weight - trying real hard.
Ralph is hurt - ooooh.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, what did everyone think?  Even though Ralph is at the bottom I don't think he should go home this week.  I thought that he performed well (allthough injured) and deserves to stay.  I thought that everyone performed pretty well but my opinion is that Romeo should be the one going home this week.  I thought he stumbled around a bit last night and really hasn't improved as much as everyone else has.  At this point I am looking to Chelsea & Mark to go all the way and can see Hines & Kim in the finale.  Kirstie did a fine job last night and deserves to stay another week.  She looks great and you can see that the dancing has helped her a lot.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that it will probably be Chelsia and Hines in the finale two.
Ralph looked good to me, even with a bad leg.
Kirstie is doing an incredible job - nice to see the weight loss and conditioning improvement.
Romeo seems to have quit improving - time to go.
IMHO.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm still hoping that Kirstie will be in the finals.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay, the semi-finals will include everyone that I thought should make it!!  I really do not like the results shows they are totally too long and include unneccesary bits (the "Dancing Center" anyone?).  Next week ought to be fun, three dances, yikes!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought that Romeo would be sent home.  But I have to say, I think that he is adorable and was so sweet and complimentary.  He really improved and just has the sweetest smile.  The best dancers are in the semifinals.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I liked the DanceCenter bits... They were cute. I thought Ralph would go, but I'm happy he was safe. I like all that's left and don't really have one favorite. 

I'm at the hair dresser and brought in my iPad and played some clips of Chelsea Kane and told her that's how I wanted my hair for the summer... So now I'm sporting a new short hairdo...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I liked the DanceCenter bits... They were cute. I thought Ralph would go, but I'm happy he was safe. I like all that's left and don't really have one favorite.
> 
> I'm at the hair dresser and brought in my iPad and played some clips of Chelsea Kane and told her that's how I wanted my hair for the summer... So now I'm sporting a new short hairdo...


I love her hairdo!! I've thought about getting my hair cut that way, but my hair is getting so thin I don't really think it would work. I may have to take a picture to my hairdresser and ask her.

As far as the dance center bits I just don't like the "so called" humor of Kenny and Jerry. Lynn just looks frustrated in every one of the skits.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Really? I love DanceCenter!

I think Ralph was kinda hoping it was his turn. He looks like he's in a lot of pain. But the finals are shaping up about as I thought. Next week it'll be Ralph going home, and Chelsea, Kirstie and Hines in the finals. I'm pretty sure Hines will take it, though I think Chelsea's the better dancer.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I love her hairdo!! I've thought about getting my hair cut that way, but my hair is getting so thin I don't really think it would work. I may have to take a picture to my hairdresser and ask her.
> 
> As far as the dance center bits I just don't like the "so called" humor of Kenny and Jerry. Lynn just looks frustrated in every one of the skits.


Isn't Len supposed to appear frustrated in the skits? I thought it was intentional.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cindy416, yes it is intentional and I am sure that a lot of people like these skits, they're just not my cup of tea, so to speak.  I think that they spend too much time on them and should just get on with the eliminations, after all that is really what people want to see isn't it?  Oh well maybe I'll just record it next week and fast forward through all the fluff and not spend an hour wishing they would just get on with it. lol


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so torn...I would like to see Kirstie and Maks win. Kirstie because I think it would be great to see a "bigger" woman win it, and I think Maks is a great dance and he is soooo HOT! LOL.

I want Heinz to win also because I am a Steeler fan! 
I figured there must be people out there who like Dancecenter because they keep bringing it back...but I can't stand it!!! LOL. I don't think it is funny at all.

Hubby said they should have one female winner and one male winner.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

My favs are Kirstie & Maks and Mark & Chelsea. Amazing to see Kirstie each week, looking fitter and better. Go Kirstie.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess I'm alone here, but I was very sad to see Romeo go home.  I thought he was the most improved this season and has been putting out some great dances.  I loved his paso, waltz, foxtrot and tango - most of which I feel were underscored.  I won't be watching any more because there is no one left that I like - except Chelsea whom I love but I can't stand her whiney partner.

I don't get the Hines love.  His choreography is very elementary (Kym is a genius for this reason) and his footwork is deplorable.  What are the judges seeing?  I didn't see one kick or flick in his jive which are required elements.  

I do love Kirstie's personality but she is NOT a dancer.  She is horrible.  Even her "break out" Argentine Tango was a 7 or 8 at best.

Ralph, Kirstie or Hines should have gone home before Romeo but he clearly didn't have the popular vote and only once had the judges in his corner.  

I really hate this show and am not sure why I watch anymore.  The judges pick favorites and never judge consistently - they just stick with their favorites.  I know I'm Negative Nellie, but I really was sad to see Romeo go.  I went into the season not liking him at all.  His attitude the first week was pretty bad.  But he really stepped it up and improved a lot and embraced the kitsch that is Dancing with the Stars.  With he and Petra gone it's no fun anymore.  Chelsea is the only decent dancer left.

Oh, and no Derek?  I'm surprised I even watched the first week.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I must agree with you on one thing -  Mark Ballas.
I know that he comes from a great dancing family and that he trained with Derek and Julliane Hough.....but.....
I think that the show has overplayed the cute Mark thing.
And the "creative" choreography has been good for Mark but not so good for Chelsea.
Anyway, I love the dancing and, in general, the show is fun and entertaining.

'cause that is what I think it is - Entertainment (not a competition).
It is good to see the "stars" who need to get some exposure to resurrect or start their careers.
And you can't help but want to see them do well (or sneer at them in some cases).
But in my mind the real dancing competition is So You Think You Can Dance - coming soon.


Just sayin.....


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Hines is not my favorite dancer--I preferred watching Romeo--but I think he's going to win it on popularity and improvement. Think of Emmett Smith. He wasn't the best dancer that year but he was the best of the most-unlikelys, and people like underdogs.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Hines is not my favorite dancer--I preferred watching Romeo--but I think he's going to win it on popularity and improvement. Think of Emmett Smith. He wasn't the best dancer that year but he was the best of the most-unlikelys, and people like underdogs.


I am sorry to tell you that Romeo was eliminated this week and will not be back.
You know I just re-read your post.....(embarrassed) and noticed that you meant that you think Hines is going to win......................you see I read it as you thinking Romeo was going to win...........ok ok TMI............Like I said very bad case of embarrassment.

Just sayin....


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Well...I'm glad to see that Ralph wasn't sent home. Poor guy...I hated that he had some leg problems.

Kirstie danced really well Monday night, but she is so inconsistent. She has got to be the one to go next week.

I just love that little Chelsea...she's so cute and I think is a good dancer.

That being said.....Hines is my man!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Geoff, I think you're on the money regarding Romeo. He got good, but then stopped moving on.

I was surprised they kept Ralph but glad because he progresses.

I am hoping for Kirstie and Maks to 'go home w/the gold'. They're amazing to me, and I think the fact that they've come so far is testimony to Maks's skill as a dancer and a teacher (sex on a stick advantage aside).

Can't wait for tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Geoff, I think you're on the money regarding Romeo. He got good, but then stopped moving on.
> 
> I was surprised they kept Ralph but glad because he progresses.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here we go.
Ralph was a little weak in his lead-off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hines and Kym made me cry.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

what a neat "dance-off".


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So I don't know what to make of the 15 extra points thing.
I liked the dance-off but not sure I like the points award.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So I don't know what to make of the 15 extra points thing.
> I liked the dance-off but not sure I like the points award.


I don't think I like the 15 extra points thing. Seems as if it's nearly a guarantee that Mark and Chelsea will make it through tonight, as should Hines and Kym because of their two perfect 30 scores. I guess the judges are trying to prevent something happening similar to last season's final that included Bristol Palin. I'm not sure how much the judges' votes factor into the total scores that determine who advances and who goes home. I've made no bones about wanting Kirstie/Maks to win, partly because I think she's improved tremendously and has added such a spark of fun to the show. Sure, Chelsea and Hines are very good dancers, and if quickness and nimbleness determined the winners (which maybe they will), then they'd beat Kirstie/Maks. I'm really hoping that Kirstie and Maks make it through tonight. Guess we'll see how it plays out tonight. Kirstie has still been an inspiration to me, as well as to many others. (She said she wants to win for all of the other "unlikelies" out there, and I love that statement. I also love the way she has brought out Maks' funny, compassionate side, which we've not seen before this season.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Spoiler



Yippeee!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I think we are down to the "right" three contestants.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought that the 15 points thing was a scam too. To keep Mark and Chelsea in.

Watching the final show today. Wow!!!!!!! Everyone is HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Any of you who are Kirstie and Maks fans should watch this video from last night's interview with Access Hollywood.

http://www.accesshollywood.com/_article_48408


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Any of you who are Kirstie and Maks fans should watch this video from last night's interview with Access Hollywood.
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/_article_48408


Cindy this was great! Thanks for posting it!
I can't picture DWTS w/o Maks, but he really brought it this season and maybe it's time for him to move on to his next higher level. 
They had such great chemistry, and I think Kirstie really brought out a different side of him, it will be hard to top that.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Cindy this was great! Thanks for posting it!
> I can't picture DWTS w/o Maks, but he really brought it this season and maybe it's time for him to move on to his next higher level.
> They had such great chemistry, and I think Kirstie really brought out a different side of him, it will be hard to top that.


I agree. I loved when he said, "Trust me, honey, I've got more good years left than any of these young-uns." Great comment. Here's an interview with them after the show last night.

http://www.accesshollywood.com/dancing-with-the-stars/kirstie-alley-comes-in-second-on-dancing-with-the-stars_video_1329932


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well at least now we know who has the Mirror-Ball Trophy.
I kinda felt that Hines would take it all - he had some "following".
Kirstie was known to those who had watched tv for a long time - but what had she done recently.
I really thought that the "young crowd" would carry Chelsea.  They like to call-in and vote.  And no-one else would have known who she was.
It was interesting.  
Split my time between DWTS and The Biggest Loser finale.
Now on to So You Think You Can Dance tomorrow.


Just sayin......


----------

